# ***Kony 2012.*** Must Watch!



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey everyone,

This is important. You NEED to see this.






Pass it on if it moved you.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I want to goto Uganda now...

I want to go beat the crap out of him! ^^


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Too bad the army doesn't enlist me, else it would be fun....


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

word on the street is the guys behind this video arent exactly on the up and up, while it is terrible what happens in 3rd world countries the sad reality is there is really very little we can do to help. We give relief money and food and it is squandered or outright stolen, we can try to remove a monster but there are more waiting to take his place. This guy is just one turd in a sea of shit that we cannot fix and every time we try it bites us in the ass, we havent even left Afghanistan and its already in a downward spiral and Iraq was a total mess. Havent we seen enough soldiers and aid workers beheaded or hacked to death with machetes, America and Europe are falling apart when are going to try fixing ourselves before wasting money elsewhere. After all if we collapse then we might all be in the same boat.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Thread closed. No politico


----------

